# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Ερωτηση για χρονοδιακοπτη θερμοσιφωνα.

## audakias

Υπαρχει χρονοδιακοπτης ο οποιος μπαινει στην ραγα σαν ασφαλεια πχ και μετα απο δεκα λεπτα να πεφτει και να αναβω το θερμοσιφωνα για 10-15 λεπτα και μετα off?

----------


## selectronic

Υπάρχει και χρονικό ράγας και ρελέ.
http://www.schneider-electric.gr/doc...fo-aut-new.pdf

----------


## audakias

δεν εχω καταλαβει πως δουλευουν αυτα!

----------


## audakias

βρηκα αυτα τα χρονικα 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Λογικα αυτο που κανει για την περισταση ειναι το 002?

----------


## lepouras

ναι το 002 σου κάνει αλλά μην ξεχάσεις ότι με αυτό άπλα θα δίνεις εντολή σε ρελε που θα ανοίγωκλείνει τον θερμοσίφωνα. μην ξεχαστείς και συνδέσεις τον θερμοσίφωνα στην επαφη του χρονικού.

----------


## audakias

δλδ οταν σηκωνω το ρελε, η δουλεια του 002 ειναι να τον ριχνει μετα απο το χρονο που θα το ορισω! Μπορεις να μου κανεις ενα προχειρο σχεδιαγραμμα?

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι βέβαια, ένα μπουτόν θα πατάς και θα οπλίζει το ρελέ μέσω του 002 για 10 λεπτά παραπάνω από όσο είναι πατημένο το μουτόν. Αλλά επειδή θα το πατάς στιγμιαία, ο χρόνος θα είναι 10 λεπτά.

----------


## audakias

Αχα! Δλδ θα πρεπει να παρω και ενα μπουτον και θα εχω το ρελε παντα πανω; Αυτο δεν καταλαβα!

----------


## FILMAN

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι για άλλο ρελέ μιλάμε εμείς και για άλλο εσύ;

----------

leosedf (05-07-11)

----------


## navar

> Αχα! Δλδ θα πρεπει να *παρω* και ενα μπουτον και θα εχω το ρελε παντα πανω; Αυτο δεν καταλαβα!



το καλύτερο απο ότι φαίνεται είναι να πάρεις ηλεκτρολόγο !

----------


## FILMAN

> το καλύτερο απο ότι φαίνεται είναι να πάρεις ηλεκτρολόγο !



Εεεεε, συνήθως οι ηλεκτρολόγοι τα λένε αυτά!
Υ.Γ. Καλώς μας ξαναήρθες navar!

----------


## navar

> Εεεεε, συνήθως οι ηλεκτρολόγοι τα λένε αυτά!
> Υ.Γ. Καλώς μας ξαναήρθες navar!



χαχαχαχα και ευτυχώς είναι γνςστό ότι δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος ! οπότε θα γλυτώσω και το κράξιμο !
είναι γνστό επίσης οτι μαρέσουν οι DIY τύποι που τα κάνουν όλα μόνοι τους.
απλά κρίνωντας απο τις γνώσεις του παιδίου (και όχι το ίδιο το παλικάρι) και χωρίς να θέλω να τον θίξω ,
και μιάς και μιλάμε για ρεύμα(που όλοι ξέρουμε το τί κακό μπορεί να κάνει) και όχι για κατασκευή με μπαταρίες....
λέω πως είναι καλύτερα να πάρει έναν ηλεκτρολόγο , όχι για να δώσει λεφτά στον κλάδο , αλλα για την δική του ασφάλεια !

ΥΓ: καλώς σας βρήκα Φίλλιπε , είναι με τις υποχρεώσεις , τουλάχιστον εσύ ξέρεις μιας και χάνεσαι και εσύ που και πού λόγο αυξημένων επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων !

----------


## audakias

Δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος αλλα ασχολουμαι με αυτα! Ξερω τα βασικα και με τη σωστη καθοδηγηση τα κανω ευκολα ολα! Και προφυλαξεις πανω απο ολα!Οποτε μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως ακριβως δουλευει και πως μπαινει το 002; Ακουω παντα τις γνωμες και την γμωση αυτων που ξερουν και δεν κανω τσαπατσουλιες! Γιαυτο ξερω πως μπορω να το κανω και μονος μου!Αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχει ο κλασσικος διπλος διακοπτης που αναβω το θερμοσιφωνα στον πινακα!μετα τι χρειαζεται;;

----------


## FILMAN

Χρειάζεται το χρονικό (αφού κοιτάς hager το ΕΖΝ002), ένα μπουτόν ράγας π.χ. το SVN311, και ένα ρελέ π.χ. ΕS220. Τώρα από ενδεικτικά δεν ξέρω τι φάσεις λειτουργίας θα ήθελες να βλέπεις...

----------

audakias (05-07-11), 

leosedf (05-07-11)

----------


## mrelectro

> ναι το 002 σου κάνει αλλά μην ξεχάσεις ότι με αυτό άπλα θα δίνεις εντολή σε ρελε που θα ανοίγωκλείνει τον θερμοσίφωνα. μην ξεχαστείς και συνδέσεις τον θερμοσίφωνα στην επαφη του χρονικού.







> *Δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος αλλα ασχολουμαι με αυτα*! Ξερω τα βασικα και με τη σωστη καθοδηγηση τα κανω ευκολα ολα! Και προφυλαξεις πανω απο ολα!Οποτε μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως ακριβως δουλευει και πως μπαινει το 002; Ακουω παντα τις γνωμες και την γμωση αυτων που ξερουν και δεν κανω τσαπατσουλιες! *Γιαυτο ξερω πως μπορω να το κανω και μονος μου!*Αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχει ο κλασσικος διπλος διακοπτης που αναβω το θερμοσιφωνα στον πινακα!μετα τι χρειαζεται;;



Παιδιά...ΟΚ

----------


## audakias

Τελεια εχω ξανα χρησιμοποιησει ρελε θερμενσεως στα εξωτερικα φωτα! Μπορει να κουρασω αλλα μπορεις να μου κανεις με το χερι ενα προχειρο σχεδιαγραμμα συνδεσμολογιας;Το μονο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι πως το διακοπτη που εχω τωρα τον εχω παντα on ή τον βγαζω;;

----------


## lepouras

πάρε για αρχη αυτό και ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ρώτα.
aytomatos gia thermosifona.JPG

----------

audakias (05-07-11), 

parkos (16-09-12)

----------


## audakias

lepoura με ειχες βοηθησει και την αλλη φορα με τον χρονοδιακοπτη! εισαι φοβερος! τα καταλαβαινω ολα!! θα πρεπει να ελενξω αν χωρανε 4 ακομη στοιχεια στον πινακα!!! την 10αρα τι την θελουμε?

----------


## lepouras

για να ασφαλίσεις τον αυτοματισμό . τα 20Α της ασφάλειας του θερμοσίφωνα παραείναι πολλά.

----------

audakias (05-07-11)

----------


## mrelectro

> για να ασφαλίσεις τον αυτοματισμό . τα 20Α της ασφάλειας του θερμοσίφωνα παραείναι πολλά.



Και τα 10 πολλα είναι Γιάννη για τα "βοηθητικά"....Υπάρχουν και αυτόματες ασφάλειες των 2Α.
Βλέπω τον audakia να φτιάχνει πολυκατοικίες σε λιγο καιρό !!!

Και όπως ειπες σε άλλο Topic:
*και εσύ έβαλες σκοπό να μας αφήσεις άνεργους. καλά ξεκίνησες από την εξώπορτα και κοντεύεις να φτάσεις στην ταράτσα*? :Confused1: 
άσε και λίγο ψωμί για εμάς ορέεεεεεεεε :Lol:  :Lol: 
άντε καλή επιτυχία :Cool: [/QUOTE]

----------


## FILMAN

Και τα 2Α είναι πολλά! Αφού χρησιμοποιείς hager γιατί να μην βάλεις μια MCN100 του 0.5Α; Επίσης μια μικρή διόρθωση: Η ασφάλεια αυτή είναι καλύτερα να πάρει *μετά* από τη L+N του θερμοσίφωνα για να μην φτάσουμε στο σημείο να δουλεύει ο αυτοματισμός χωρίς το θερμοσίφωνα.

----------

audakias (06-07-11)

----------


## lepouras

σωστά και τα 2 και Φίλιππος και Μιχάλης . οπότε Γιάννη κανε τις αλλαγές σου όπως είπαν τα παιδιά. 
aytomatos gia thermosifona ALAGH.JPG

----------

parkos (16-09-12)

----------


## FILMAN

Και οι ουδέτεροι μετά τη L+N! Ξεχάστηκα!

----------


## lepouras

εσύ μόνο? εγώ να δεις :Lol:  άμα βιάζετε ο άνθρωπος να φύγει :Blush: 
aytomatos gia thermosifona ALAGH.JPGελπίζω να μην έκανα και άλλη πατάτα.
το ροζουλι το έβαλα για να μην πέσει τόση μαυριλα και να ξεχωρίσει την γραμμή λίγο

----------

audakias (06-07-11), 

FILMAN (06-07-11), 

jimny (20-09-12), 

parkos (16-09-12)

----------


## audakias

Δουλεψε τελεια!!! Ευχαριστω και παλι!!

----------


## jimny

> εσύ μόνο? εγώ να δεις άμα βιάζετε ο άνθρωπος να φύγει
> aytomatos gia thermosifona ALAGH.JPGελπίζω να μην έκανα και άλλη πατάτα.
> το ροζουλι το έβαλα για να μην πέσει τόση μαυριλα και να ξεχωρίσει την γραμμή λίγο



Είμαι ένα νέο μέλος του forum και θα επιχειρήσω σήμερα να επανέλθω μετά από πολύ καιρό σε μια βελτίωση του αρχικού ερωτήματος που με ενδιαφέρει άμεσα.
Θα ήθελα κατ’αρχήν να χαρετήσω τα μέλη για το πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα που ολοκλήρωσαν, της ενεργοποίησης του θερμοσίφωνα με μπουτόν, και να ρωτήσω αν μπορεί να βελτιωθεί η συνδεσμολογία και σε αυτόματη ενεργοποίηση με τη βοήθεια ενός χρονοδιακόπτη. Η επιλογή με μπουτόν ή η αυτόματη ενεργοποίηση να επιλέγεται με διακόπτη που θα βρίσκεται στον πίνακα.
Στην αυτόματη ενεργοποίηση να υπάρχει χρονοδιακόπτης που να ορίζεται σε ποιες ώρες το εικοσιτετράωρο επιθυμούμε να ενεργοποιείται ο θερμοσίφωνας (ώρες του νυχτερινού τιμολογίου ασφαλώς)και για πόσο χρόνο την κάθε φορά (περίπου ½ της ώρας). Αυτή η συνδεσμολογία θα μας εξυπηρετήσει να εκμεταλλευτούμε το νυχτερινό τιμολόγιο τις ώρες που λείπουμε από το σπίτι λόγω της δουλειάς μας (15,30-17,30) ή που κοιμόμαστε (02,00-08,00).
Αν υπάρχει λύση στο ερώτημά μου και ασφαλώς καμία αντίρρηση, θα παρακαλούσα πολύ να συμπληρωθεί το σχέδιο που ήδη υπάρχει ώστε να με βοηθήσει να το πραγματοποιήσω.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για κάθε απάντηση από τα μέλη.

----------


## lepouras

Θα μας αφήσετε άνεργους  έτσι όπως πάτε :Biggrin: . έφτασεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε
aytomatos gia thermosifona ALAGH me xronodiakopti.JPG
εννοείτε ότι όσο ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι ενεργοποιημένος από τον χρονοδιακόπτη δεν έχει καμία χρίση το χρονικό.

----------


## jimny

> Θα μας αφήσετε άνεργους  έτσι όπως πάτε. έφτασεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε
> aytomatos gia thermosifona ALAGH me xronodiakopti.JPG
> εννοείτε ότι όσο ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι ενεργοποιημένος από τον χρονοδιακόπτη δεν έχει καμία χρίση το χρονικό.



Κατ’αρχήν Γιάννη έχεις πολύ δίκιο σε αυτό που λες, όμως λίγο το μικρόβιο που έχουμε να τα κάνουμε όλα μόνοι μας, λίγο η σημερινή κατάσταση που μας αναγκάζει. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχετε και εσείς που μας δίνετε τις ιδέες σας.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά μου έχεις λύσει το πρόβλημα. Για να είμαι όμως σίγουρος θα σε ενοχλήσω λίγο ακόμα:
Με το φτωχό μου μυαλό δεν έχω καταλάβει πως εξασφαλίζεται όταν ο θερμοσίφωνας είναι ενεργοποιημένος από τον χρονοδιακόπτη ΕΗ011 να μην πατηθεί το μπουτόν SVN411 και το αντίστροφο? Δηλαδή μόνο μία λειτουργία να επιτρέπεται κάθε φορά (manual ή αυτόματη) για να μην προκληθεί βραχυκύκλωμα. Μήπως εγώ δεν το καταλαβαίνω και αυτό δεν μπορεί να συμβεί?

----------


## lepouras

όχι όπως και να το κάνεις δεν θα γίνει καμιά έκρηξη. φτιαξτο αφοβα και πάτα ότι θέλεις.

σημείωση. η διαφορά του ΕΗ010 με το ΕΗ011 είναι ότι το δεύτερο έχει και εφεδρεία(αν κοπεί το ρεύμα για περίπου 60 ώρες δεν θα χάσει την ώρα).

----------


## jimny

> όχι όπως και να το κάνεις δεν θα γίνει καμιά έκρηξη. φτιαξτο αφοβα και πάτα ότι θέλεις.
> 
> σημείωση. η διαφορά του ΕΗ010 με το ΕΗ011 είναι ότι το δεύτερο έχει και εφεδρεία(αν κοπεί το ρεύμα για περίπου 60 ώρες δεν θα χάσει την ώρα).




Γιάννη θέλω να σε ευχαριστήσω πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθειά σου. Θα σε ενημερώσω όταν το φτιάξω. Το πρόβλημά μου τώρα είναι ότι δεν έχω πολλές θέσεις στον πίνακα. Θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω. Καμιά ιδέα ποιος έχει όλα αυτά τα προϊόντα της Hager?

----------


## katmadas

Απο εδω τα περνεις απο τεχνοματ...
Εχει καταστημα και στο νετ

http://www.technomat-shop.com/index....oduct_id=55805

Γιαννη το κυκλωμα με αρεσε πολυ...
Ισως να το κανω και εγω να σε καλα...

----------


## vasilllis

> όχι όπως και να το κάνεις δεν θα γίνει καμιά έκρηξη. φτιαξτο αφοβα και πάτα ότι θέλεις.
> 
> σημείωση. η διαφορά του ΕΗ010 με το ΕΗ011 είναι ότι το δεύτερο έχει και εφεδρεία(αν κοπεί το ρεύμα για περίπου 60 ώρες δεν θα χάσει την ώρα).



Γιαννη,αν μου επιτρεψεις μια διορθωση-δες το και εσυ μην κανω λαθος-
αν χρειαστει να κλεισει το συστημα πχ.για διακοπες,θα διακοπη η τροφοδοσια του ημ.χρονικου με αποτελεσμα να χανει την ρυθμιση.

----------


## lepouras

χμμμμμμμμμ Βασίλη έχεις δίκιο. βλέπεις και η ώρα  ήταν κάπως. οπότε για να μην γεμίσουμε τον πίνακα απλά τροφοδοτούμε τον αυτοματισμό πριν την  ασφάλεια του θερμοσίφωνα (έχουμε ασφάλεια για τον αυτοματισμό) και είμαστε οκ. το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι ότι και να κλήσεις την ασφάλεια ο αυτοματισμός θα δουλεύει αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχουμε θέμα εφόσον την παροχή προς τον θερμοσίφωνα την έχουμε κομμένη.για εργασίες στον θερμοσίφωνα αν κλείνουμε και την ασφάλεια του αυτοματισμού θα είναι ακομα καλύτερο και δεν θα έχουμε θέμα με τον χρονοδιακόπτη(για λίγη ώρα θα είναι ).

οπότε βελτιώθηκε με την αλλαγή της τροφοδότησης. δεν νομίζω να έχουμε παραλείψει τίποτε άλλο.
aytomatos gia thermosifona ALAGH me xronodiakopti ektos.JPG
και η άλλη λύση είναι να είναι μόνο ο χρονοδιακόπτης εκτός αλλά θέλουμε και μια ακομα ασφάλεια MCN 100 

aytomatos gia thermosifona ALAGH me xronodiakopti miso ektos.JPG
Φάνη είσαι τυχερός διαλέγεις και παίρνεις. :Smile:

----------

katmadas (27-09-12)

----------


## ppalaio

Ερώτηση στο ίδιο θέμα.
Στο σπίτι έχω ένα διακόπτη στον πίνακα για τον ηλιακό θερμοσίμφωνα ο οποίος είναι πάντα αναμμένος.
Στον τοίχο έξω από το μπάνιο υπάρχει διακόπτης με φωτάκι για τον θερμοσίμφωνα τον οποίο οποίο ανάβω για μισή ώρα περίπου για να ζεσταθεί το νερό.
Όλα όσα διάβασα πιο πάνω δεν θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν απλά με ένα χρονοδιακόπτη στην θέση του διακόπτη που υπάρχει έξω από το μπάνιο;

π.χ με αυτό εδώ:
http://www.timeguard.com/products/ti...pur-timeswitch

fst17a.jpg
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## vasilllis

εχεις λες διακοπτη στον πινακα για τον ηλιακο;
και ειναι παντα ανοικτος;
και αναβεις και αλλον θερμοσιφωνα για να μπεις για μπανιο;

κανε μια επεξηγηση.

----------


## ppalaio

Sorry φίλε vasilimertzani ίσως δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά.
Ο διακόπτης στον πίνακα πρέπει να είναι η ασφάλεια η οποία είναι πάντα αναμμένη.
Εγώ απλώς ανάβω τον διακόπτη όπως ανάβω ένα φως σε ένα δωμάτιο.

----------


## vasilllis

> Sorry φίλε vasilimertzani ίσως δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά.
> Ο διακόπτης στον πίνακα πρέπει να είναι η ασφάλεια η οποία είναι πάντα αναμμένη.
> Εγώ απλώς ανάβω τον διακόπτη όπως ανάβω ένα φως σε ένα δωμάτιο.



καταλαβα.
αν δεν εχει βαλει ρελε στο κυκλωμα σου τοτε ειναι ακρως επικινδυνη κατασκευη.
τωρα με το χρονικο σαφως και γινεται,το θεμα ειναι αν σε εξυπηρετει.

----------


## sembel

Sorry που χώνομαι σε λυμένο θέμα , μια και το λύσανε μια χαρά τα παιδιά παραπάνω .. αλλά ήθελα να επισυνάψω κ’εγώ ένα σχεδιάκι που το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και στο σπίτι μου ( επειδή είχα πάντα εμμονή με τον θερμοσίφωνα ενώ  ΄΄μερικές ΄΄ έχουν μανία να το αφήνουν αναμμένο συνέχεια ) αλλά και σε καναδυό δουλειές ( μεζονέτες ) για να μπορούν να χειρίζονται τον θερμοσίφωνα από οποιονδήποτε όροφο ..

  Προϋποθέτει βέβαια να έχεις δυνατότητα να περάσεις άλλα δύο ψηλά καλώδια απ’τον πίνακα μέχρι τον θερμοσίφωνα στην πρώτη περίπτωση και ένα στην δεύτερη !!!

  Sorry και για τα σχέδια ( τα έκανα στα γρήγορα και τα σκανάρησα ) αλλά πιστεύω να καταλαβαίνετε τι θέλω να δείξω : το 1.2.3.4. είναι ο θερμοστάτης του θερμοσίφωνα , τα N.C. και N.O. είναι μπουτόν ράγας , τα 2*20Α και WL 4A είναι αυτομ. ασφαλ. , ρελέ τριπολικό η διπολικό αντίστοιχα …
  Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις απενεργοποιείται ο θερμοσίφωνας μόλις πιάσει ο θερμοστάτης την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία και ενεργοποιείται ξανά μόνον αν ξαναπατήσουμε το μπουτόν ακόμα και όταν το νερό έχει κρυώσει  …
  Και εννοείται ότι μπορούμε να βάλουμε και ενδεικτικά στον πίνακα τα οποία θα σβήνουν αφού έχει ΄΄κόψει΄΄ ο θερμοστάτης ..
therm JPEG.JPG

----------


## jimny

> Sorry που χώνομαι σε λυμένο θέμα , μια και το λύσανε μια χαρά τα παιδιά παραπάνω .. αλλά ήθελα να επισυνάψω κ’εγώ ένα σχεδιάκι που το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και στο σπίτι μου ( επειδή είχα πάντα εμμονή με τον θερμοσίφωνα ενώ  ΄΄μερικές ΄΄ έχουν μανία να το αφήνουν αναμμένο συνέχεια ) αλλά και σε καναδυό δουλειές ( μεζονέτες ) για να μπορούν να χειρίζονται τον θερμοσίφωνα από οποιονδήποτε όροφο ..
> 
>   Προϋποθέτει βέβαια να έχεις δυνατότητα να περάσεις άλλα δύο ψηλά καλώδια απ’τον πίνακα μέχρι τον θερμοσίφωνα στην πρώτη περίπτωση και ένα στην δεύτερη !!!
> 
>   Sorry και για τα σχέδια ( τα έκανα στα γρήγορα και τα σκανάρησα ) αλλά πιστεύω να καταλαβαίνετε τι θέλω να δείξω : το 1.2.3.4. είναι ο θερμοστάτης του θερμοσίφωνα , τα N.C. και N.O. είναι μπουτόν ράγας , τα 2*20Α και WL 4A είναι αυτομ. ασφαλ. , ρελέ τριπολικό η διπολικό αντίστοιχα …
>   Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις απενεργοποιείται ο θερμοσίφωνας μόλις πιάσει ο θερμοστάτης την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία και ενεργοποιείται ξανά μόνον αν ξαναπατήσουμε το μπουτόν ακόμα και όταν το νερό έχει κρυώσει  …
>   Και εννοείται ότι μπορούμε να βάλουμε και ενδεικτικά στον πίνακα τα οποία θα σβήνουν αφού έχει ΄΄κόψει΄΄ ο θερμοστάτης ..
> therm JPEG.JPG




Αγαπητέ Κώστα, νομίζω ότι έχει ενδιαφέρον και η δική σου συνδεσμολογία, αν και είναι πολύ δύσκολο το να περαστούν δύο ακόμα καλώδια από τον πίνακα στον θερμοσίφωνα. Όμως θα έλεγα ότι για εμάς που τα θέλουμε πιο αναλυτικά, λόγω μη μεγάλης εμπειρίας με τα ηλεκτρολογικά, για να γίνει κατανοητή η συνδεσμολογία σου ώστε να καταγραφεί σαν μία ενδιαφέρουσα λύση, καλό και ευπρόσδεκτο θα ήτανε αν θα ήθελε και έχει το χρόνο να βοηθήσει ο Γιάννης lepouras που μας έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ με τα αναλυτικά σχέδιά του και τις ιδέες του στο ίδιο θέμα.

----------


## lepouras

Άντε πάλι :Lol: ,  με 2 παρατηρήσεις. 
Στο 1 σχέδιο δεν εμπιστεύομαι το μπουτον να τρώει το αρχικό φορτίο του θερμοσίφωνα ακομα και αν είναι για κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου. Παρόλα αυτά είναι πιο ασφαλές(μέχρι ίσως να ψοφήσει το μπουτον) από το 2 σχέδιο που ο θερμοστάτης ανοιγοκλείνει την εντολή μόνο.
  Γιαυτό στο δεύτερο σχέδιο έκανα μια προσθήκη τουλάχιστον να είναι ενωμένη η φάση στο θερμικό του θερμοστάτη για περίπτωση που αν πάει κάτι στραβά και δεν κλείσει ο αυτοματισμός όταν ξεπεράσει την θερμοκρασία ασφαλείας του θερμοστάτη να κόψει.  
Οπότε και στα 2 εχω μικρές επιφυλάξεις διότι, πρέπει πάντα εφόσον παίζουμε με το ρεύμα να εξασφαλίζουμε όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια αποφεύγοντας να παρακάμπτουμε τα υπάρχοντα ασφαλιστικά και να εξασφαλίζουμε την δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής το υλικών που τοποθετούμε. 
Σας παραθέτω τα σχέδια με μια επισήμανση αρχικά .
θερμοστατης.JPG
Στην φωτογραφία είναι το είδος του θερμοστάτη που χρησιμοποιούμε. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ. πριν κάνετε όποια συνδεσμολογία να προσέχετε πρώτα στον θερμοστάτη σας να αντιστοιχούν οι επαφές σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο που έχει η φωτογραφία επάνω.
  Δηλαδή το Α που δείχνω είναι η επαφη του θερμοστατη στην κανονική λειτουργιά του(όταν πιάνει την ρυθμιζόμενη θερμοκρασία και κλείνει) και η Β είναι οι επαφές του θερμικού που κόβει όταν ξεπεραστούν τα όρια του θερμοστάτη.
ΑΝ είναι ανάποδα το σχέδιο (θεωρητικά είναι στάνταρ αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις) δηλαδή δεν έχουμε στο 1-3 την επαφη λειτουργίας αλλά στο 2-4 τότε θα αντιστραφούν και οι συνδέσεις. γιαυτό ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ.

*Προσοχή: Μεγάλη είναι η σοβαρότητα των κινδύνων από το ηλεκτρικό  ρεύμα και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο επιδρά στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό! Να  είστε ιδιαίτερα προσεκτικοί και να παίρνετε όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα  πρόληψης πριν ξεκινήσετε τις εργασίες σας σε υψηλή τάση!* 

καλή επιτυχία.
aytomatos gia thermosifona AYTOMATO KLISIMO 1SIRMA.JPGaytomatos gia thermosifona AYTOMATO KLISIMO 2 SYRMATA.JPG    όποια επισήμανση άλλη δεχτή.

Υ.Γ. έχουμε και το λαμπάκι στο μπουτον που θα είναι αναμένω όσο ο θερμοσίφωνας λειτουργεί. και θα σβήσει όταν ζεσταθεί το νερό άρα θα κόψει το όλο κύκλωμα. Σε περίπτωση που έχουμε θερμοκρασία πιασμένη ή έχει πεταχτεί το θερμικό του θερμοστατη τότε όταν πατάμε το μπουτον όχι μόνο δεν θα οπλίζει το κύκλωμα αλλά δεν θα ανάβει και το λαμπάκι όσο και να κρατάμε πατημένο το μπουτον.

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση θα έχουμε ζεστό νερό ενώ στην δεύτερη θα καταλάβουμε (εφόσον δεν έχουμε ζεστό νερό ) ότι έχει κόψει το θερμικό . αν δεν έχουμε ζεστό νερό αλλά το κύκλωμα οπλίζει και ανάβει το λαμπάκι τότε μάλλον κλαίμε την αντίσταση του θερμοσίφωνα (όχι δεν φταίμε εμείς :Biggrin: ). Όλα αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν πάθανε ζημία τα καλώδια μας

----------


## georgemarousi

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλώς σας ήρθα!

Είμαι προγραμματιστής Η/Υ, με πολύ λίγες (διστυχώς) γνώσεις σε ηλεκτρικά/ηλεκτρονικά..

Για να μήν ανοίξω νέο θέμα, θα ήθελα με κάποιον τρόπο να έχω χρονοδιακόπτη στο διακόπτη του boiler. Έχω τον παρακάτω ακριβώς θερμοστάτη, με ένα απλό διακόπτη on/off για το boiler:

http://seydap.skroutzstore.gr/p.Ilek...UC.681623.html


Επειδή με ένα ψάξιμο δε βρήκα τίποτα περισσότερο από το on/off στους θερμοστάτες για το boiler ώστε πχ να άλλαζα θερμοστάτη, πως θα μπορούσα να ελέγξω με χρονόμετρο αυτό το on-off? (Πχ on για 10', μετά να κλείνει μόνο του)

Και κάτι πιό προχωρημένο (και γενικό), αν και η φυσική απόσταση μεχρι το boiler είναι 2 όροφοι, δηλαδή όλα τα boiler είναι μαζεμένα στο υπόγειο στο δωμάτιο του καυστήρα (ίσως αυτό αποκλείει κάποιες λύσεις), υπάρχει τρόπος το "off" να γίνεται όταν πιάνει to boiler μια συγκεκριμένη θερμοκρασία?

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλώς σας ήρθα!
> 
> Είμαι προγραμματιστής Η/Υ, με πολύ λίγες (διστυχώς) γνώσεις σε ηλεκτρικά/ηλεκτρονικά..
> 
> Για να μήν ανοίξω νέο θέμα, θα ήθελα με κάποιον τρόπο να έχω χρονοδιακόπτη στο διακόπτη του boiler. Έχω τον παρακάτω ακριβώς θερμοστάτη, με ένα απλό διακόπτη on/off για το boiler:
> 
> http://seydap.skroutzstore.gr/p.Ilek...UC.681623.html
> 
> 
> ...



Μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις τα καλωδια που βρισκονται στον θερμοστατη σου.Μπορεις επισης να χρησιμοποιησεις τα καλωδια που ειναι κατω στο μποιλερ.Για θερμοστατη με χρονικο δεν γνωριζω οποτε πιστευω οτι πρεπει να το βαλεις ξεχωριστα.
Μοναδικη δυσκολια ειναι η ενδειξη που δεν θα εχεις.
Για το off μεσω θερμοστατη μπορει να γινει και αυτο(παλι ομως δεν θα υπαρχει ενδειξη) με εναν θερμοστατη και ενα απλο ρελε.

----------


## georgemarousi

> Για το off μεσω θερμοστατη μπορει να γινει και αυτο(παλι ομως δεν θα υπαρχει ενδειξη) με εναν θερμοστατη και ενα απλο ρελε.



Ευχαριστώ!
Για το ρελέ που αναφέρεις, υπάρχει κάποιο παράδειγμα (κάποιο λίνκ? ), και πώς θα το συνδέσω; Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τη λύση

----------


## thanos.v

Υπάρχουν κ αυτές οι 2 λύσεις που είναι πιο οικονομικές κ πιο εύκολες στην κατασκευή! 
αυτοματισμος θερ&#956.jpgαυτοματισμος θερ&#956.jpg

----------


## georgemarousi

> Υπάρχουν κ αυτές οι 2 λύσεις που είναι πιο οικονομικές κ πιο εύκολες στην κατασκευή! 
> αυτοματισμος θερ&#956.jpgαυτοματισμος θερ&#956.jpg



ευχαριστώ πολύ αλλά διστυχώς πολύ λίγο καταλαβαίνω τα διαγράμματα αυτά.. το συγκεκριμένο ακόμα λιγότερο  :frown: 
 υπάρχει τίποτα "έτοιμο" κουτάκι πχ που να κάνει τις λειτουργίες αυτές;

----------


## vasilllis

> Ευχαριστώ!
> Για το ρελέ που αναφέρεις, υπάρχει κάποιο παράδειγμα (κάποιο λίνκ? ), και πώς θα το συνδέσω; Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τη λύση



αν καποιος φιλος μπορει να το σχεδιασει (ειμαι απο κινητο και θα αργησω να βρω pc).
οταν ανοιξεις εσυ τον διακοπτη στο σπιτι (δεν ειναι θερμοστατης) τοτε θα δωσει ταση στον καυστηρα μεσω μιας NC  και μεσω της NO επαφης  ενος θερμοστατη στο πηνιο ενος ρελε.μολις ο θερμοστατης κλεισει  τοτε θα ανοιγει η επαφη που δινει ταση στον καυστηρα και μεσω μιας επαφης αυτοσυγκρατησης θα μενει ο καυστηρας συνεχεις κλειστος μεχρι να κοψεις τον διακοπτη απο το σπιτι και τον ξαναδωσεις.
εναλακτικα αφου υπαρχει ο μισος αυτοματισμος για να κλεινει τον καυστηρα μολις πιασει θερμοκρασια, θες μονο μια επαφη αυτοσυγκρατησης  ωστε να τον κλεινει "μονιμα",μεχρι δηλ. να κοψεις εσυ απο πανω.

----------


## sembel

Για τον Γιάννη : Σωστές οι παρατηρήσεις σου Γιάννη αλλά με την 2η δεν θα συμφωνήσω γιατί αν δεν κόψει ούτε ο θερμοστάτης ούτε το θερμικό ασφαλείας τον αυτοματισμό τότε με την ίδια λογική θα μπορούσαν να μη κόψουν την κανονική παροχή του θερμοσίφωνα χωρίς να έχουμε κάνει κανέναν αυτοματισμό ! 
  ( κάτι που όλοι μας φυσικά ευχόμαστε να μην γίνει ποτέ )  :Crying: 

  Βέβαια τουλάχιστον την φάση (στο 2ο σχέδιο) θα μπορούσα να την περάσω κ’εγω από τις επαφές 2-4 μια και τις έχω ελεύθερες για να ασφαλίζεται τουλάχιστον από το θερμικό όπως πολύ σωστά το είπες ..
  Και όπως καταλαβαίνεις το έκανα πιο απλό για να γλιτώσουμε το 35,00αρι του χρονικού !  :Wink: 

  Φιλικά πάντα ( νομίζω όλες οι παρατηρήσεις είναι καλοδεχούμενες σε μια συζήτηση )

----------


## sembel

Για τον Γιώργο : νομίζω φίλε Γιώργο ότι δεν το ξεκαθάρισες σωστά το τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάμεις και πήρες διάφορες απαντήσεις που δεν έχουν όλες σχέση μεταξύ τους !
  Θέλεις με τον διακόπτη του θερμοστάτη να ανοίγεις τον λέβητα για να ζεσταίνει το μποιλερ ?
  Η να ανάβεις το μποιλερ ηλεκτρικά (δηλ. την αντίσταση) ?
  Αν είναι το 1ο είναι σχετικά εύκολο να γίνει με ένα χρονικό , αν είναι το 2ο τότε πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον ένα καλώδιο από τον θερμοστάτη χώρου μέχρι τον πίνακά σου η να γίνει ο αυτοματισμός σου στον χώρο που βρίσκονται τα μποιλερ ..

----------


## georgemarousi

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον, μάλλον σας μπέρδεψα οπότε  μπερδεύτηκα κι εγώ ακόμα περισσότερο! Διστυχώς τα σχέδια που μου  παρουσιάζετε αν και θα το ήθελα (υπάρχει καμιά βιβλιογραφία αρχαρίων?)  δεν τα καταλαβαίνω...  :frown: 

Ας πώ πολύ απλά τι υπάρχει, πώς το χειρίζομαι, και τί θέλω:

-Τι υπάρχει:
Υπάρχει κεντρικός καυστήρας θέρμανσης των καλοριφέρ στο υπόγειο. Ο καυστήρας αυτός επίσης θερμαίνει πολύ γρήγορα στον ίδιο χώρο του υπογείου και νερό για τα boiler. 

-Πως το χειρίζομαι:
Από  τον παρακάτω θερμοστάτη χειρίζομαι 1) τη θέρμανση των καλοριφέρ (με  On/off και επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία), και 2) το boiler ζεστού νερού, μόνο  με on/off.
http://seydap.skroutzstore.gr/p.Ilek...UC.681623.html

-Τί θα ήθελα:
Θα ήθελα αυτό το (2) on/off  διακοπτάκι του boiler, να ήταν χρονοδιακόπτης. Να ανάβει δηλαδή το boler  η γυναίκα, και επειδή το ξεχνάει  :Very Happy:  ... αυτό μετά από λίγα λεπτά να  κλείνει μόνο του !  Απλά μη μου δείξετε κανένα διάγραμμα, δε θα  καταλάβω..  :frown:   θα καταλάβαινα λύση του τύπου να πάρω ένα τάδε  χρονοδιακόπτη και να τον συνδέσω πχ με τα καλώδια που θα βρώ στο  on-off..
Τώρα, πιό "έξυπνες" λύσεις που θα εμπλέκουν και κάποιο πχ  θερμοστάτη που προφανώς υπάρχει στο υπόγειο, μάλλον θα είναι αδύνατον να  τις εφαρμόσω, θα μπλεχτώ περισσότερο.. Αλλά άν υπήρχε πχ εύκολος τρόπος  μετά από μια θερμοκρασία πχ 60ο να κλείνει στο υπόγειο και να ξανανανοίγει μόνο με On από το χειριστήριο, επίσης θα μου άρεσε.

----------


## vasilllis

> Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον, μάλλον σας μπέρδεψα οπότε  μπερδεύτηκα κι εγώ ακόμα περισσότερο! Διστυχώς τα σχέδια που μου  παρουσιάζετε αν και θα το ήθελα (υπάρχει καμιά βιβλιογραφία αρχαρίων?)  δεν τα καταλαβαίνω... 
> 
> Ας πώ πολύ απλά τι υπάρχει, πώς το χειρίζομαι, και τί θέλω:
> 
> -Τι υπάρχει:
> Υπάρχει κεντρικός καυστήρας θέρμανσης των καλοριφέρ στο υπόγειο. Ο καυστήρας αυτός επίσης θερμαίνει πολύ γρήγορα στον ίδιο χώρο του υπογείου και νερό για τα boiler. 
> 
> -Πως το χειρίζομαι:
> Από  τον παρακάτω θερμοστάτη χειρίζομαι 1) τη θέρμανση των καλοριφέρ (με  On/off και επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία), και 2) το boiler ζεστού νερού, μόνο  με on/off.
> ...



 ισως προλαβω μεσα στο σου κου να κανω ενα σχεδιο ομως:
χρειαζεται γνωσεις καιεσυ δεν θα μπορεσεις να το φτιαξεις μιας και πρεπει να επεμβουμε στην συνδεσμολογια που ηδη υπαρχει και απο το τηλεφ. ειναι καπως δυσκολο εως αδυνατο.

----------


## georgemarousi

δεν υπάρχει κανένας "έτοιμος" χρονοδιακόπτης να τον συνδέσω με το on/off του boiler? ή λάθος σκέψη?

----------


## picdev

να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση για το θέμα, το χρονικό ρελέ έχει μια επαφή για είσοδο που εκεί μπαίνει το μπουτόν με τάση εισόδου 220v?
και έχει απλά 2 επαφές ρελέ σωστά μέχρι εδώ? πατάμε το μπουτόν, δίνει τάση στο χρονικό , κλείνει η επαφή του ρελέ σωστά μέχρι εδώ?

----------


## lepouras

> να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση για το θέμα, το χρονικό ρελέ έχει μια επαφή για είσοδο που εκεί μπαίνει το μπουτόν με τάση εισόδου 220v?
> και έχει απλά 2 επαφές ρελέ σωστά μέχρι εδώ? πατάμε το μπουτόν, δίνει τάση στο χρονικό , κλείνει η επαφή του ρελέ σωστά μέχρι εδώ?



ναι.......

----------


## gep58

υπάρχει και χρονικό που δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη εντολή... μόλις πάρει τάση το πηνίο του μετράει το χρόνο που ορίζεις και κλείνει την επαφή του ρελέ του...

----------


## picdev

τελικά αποφάσισα να μην το κάνω μόνος μου, καμιά μαλακία θα ξεχάσω και θα τρέχουμε γιατί έχει χρονικό , ρελέ, μπουτόν , και την ασφάλεια.
Πληροφοριακά, το κόστος των υλικών πόσο πάει περίπου συνολικά?

----------


## lepouras

όρε Ακη . εσένα τα χέρια σου πιάνουν . φτιάξε ένα χρονικό ή και χρονοδιακόπτη και τα λοιπά και μόνο το ρελε θα χρειαστείς και το στήνουμε παρέα. καφέ να έχεις εσύ.
για εμάς αναγκαστικά πρέπει να βάλουμε κάποια που έχουν προδιαγραφές. αλλά εσένα σπίτι σου μπορείς να το κάνεις πολύ πιο φθηνά.
αν θέλεις σε 10 λεπτά σου λέω και το κόστος σε hager.

----------


## picdev

λες να φτιάξω ένα ηλεκτρονικό delay off με 555 και ρελέ? και να το βάλω μέσα σε κουτί κατασκευών για ράγα? 
πόσα Amper πρέπει να είναι το ρελέ? 20 είναι σφάλεια, και 40A o διπλός διακόπτης, 20Α ρελέ για pcb δεν θα κάνει?

Ασε που ψήθηκα να το κάνω με μΕ και να βάλω και ένα segment ωστέ να ρυθμίζεις τα λεπτά

----------


## lepouras

όχι ορέ το χρονικό φτιάξε με μια ασφάλεια μικρή ώστε αν γηνει κάτι να καεί και αγοράζουμε μόνο το ρελε για το φορτίο.

----------


## picdev

ναι δίκιο έχεις αλλά δεν είναι λίγο ακριβό το ρελέ που έχει πηνίο 12v DC?
σε άλλη εφαρμογή έχω πάρει τέτοια βάση, που βάζεις πάνω ρελέ για pcb, έχει καμιά διαφορά απο το άλλο ? έτσι έρχεται πολύ πιο φτηνά 
http://www.markidis.gr/product_info....ducts_id=45539

Αν το φτιάξω τελικά θα σου φτιάξω ένα δώρο που μου έδωσες την ιδέα  :Biggrin:

----------


## lepouras

θα βάλεις μέσα ένα φθηνό μικρο ρελεδακι για να δίνουμε εντολή σε ένα νορμαλ 220 . με κόστος το ρελε φορτίου στα 12 ευρό περίπου.

----------


## mesazon

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.
Πολυ ενδιαφερον το θεμα και με ενδιαφερει να το υλοποιησω.

Στον πινακα μου εχω ενα διπλο διακοπτη 40Α και εναν μονό 20Α για το θερμοσιφωνο.
Εχω το Schneider time switch 15336 ( http://download.schneider-electric.c...51111856BD.pdf )
Αυτο το time switch ειναι 16Α ομως και εχει επιλογες 0, Ι κ time, ειναι 4 επαφων (L,N & 1,2), μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω ωστε να φτιαξω χρονοδιακοπτη θερμοσιφωνα, μαζι με ενα ρελε και την ηδη 40Α και 20Α??

Διαβασα το θεμα αλλα καπου χαθηκα...Αν καποιος μπορει να με βοηθησει..

----------


## lepouras

ναι μπορείς αλλά έχεις υπόψιν ότι αυτός είναι χρονοδιακόπτης και όχι χρονικό. δηλαδή θα ρυθμίσεις ποιες ώρες θα δουλεύει ο θερμοσίφωνας σου.

----------


## mesazon

Ναι χρονοδιακοπτης ειναι το ξερω, αυτο θελω να το εχω ρυθμισμενο να αναβει κ να σβηνει συγκεκριμενες ωρες!
Θα μπορεσεις να με βοηθησεις στην συνδεσμολογια; Το οτι ειναι 16Α δεν υπαρχει  καποιο προβλημα; Να φανταστω δεν θα μπορουσε ο χρονοδιακοπτης να αντικαταστασει την 20Α κ να μην βαλω ρελε;

----------


## xrhstosmp

> Ναι χρονοδιακοπτης ειναι το ξερω, αυτο θελω να το εχω ρυθμισμενο να αναβει κ να σβηνει συγκεκριμενες ωρες!
> Θα μπορεσεις να με βοηθησεις στην συνδεσμολογια; Το οτι ειναι 16Α δεν υπαρχει  καποιο προβλημα; Να φανταστω δεν θα μπορουσε ο χρονοδιακοπτης να αντικαταστασει την 20Α κ να μην βαλω ρελε;



EYTIXΩΣ που ειχες αυτη τη φαντασια. 
Οι ασφαλειες ειναι ασφαλειες οι διακοπτες διακοπτες οι χρονοδιακοπτες χρονοδιακοπτες τα ρελε ρελε και τιποτα δεν μπορει να αντικαταστησει κατι αλλο.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι χρονοδιακοπτης ειναι το ξερω, αυτο θελω να το εχω ρυθμισμενο να αναβει κ να σβηνει συγκεκριμενες ωρες!
> Θα μπορεσεις να με βοηθησεις στην συνδεσμολογια; Το οτι ειναι 16Α δεν υπαρχει  καποιο προβλημα; Να φανταστω δεν θα μπορουσε ο χρονοδιακοπτης να αντικαταστασει την 20Α κ να μην βαλω ρελε;



o χρονοδιακοπτης περνει ταση L-N απο μια ασφαλεια του πινακα(προτιμοτερο 6Α)Η επαφη του χρονοδιακοπτη τωρα θα δινει εντολη να οπλιζει ενα ρελε ραγας (μεγαλυτερο απο 20Α) διπολικο.Στην εισοδο θα περνει απο την τελευταια διαταξη που εχει ο πινακας σου(αν εχεις σε σειρα ασφαλεια-διπολικο τοτε απο τον διπολικο αν εχεις διπολικο ασφαλεια τοτε απο ασφαλεια) και εξοδο θα δωσεις στον θερμοσιφωνα.
Ενναλακτικα μπορεις να δωσεις απο την ασφαλεια στον ρελε και στον διπολικο και στην εξοδο του ρελε θα συνδεθει η εξοδος του διπολικου και ο θερμοσιφωνας.Με αυτο τον τροπο θα εχεις την δυνατοτητα σηκωνοντας την ασφαλεια να δουλευει ο θερμοσιφωνας ασχετος την ωρα ,αλλιως θα το κανεις με το επιλεκτικο διακοπτακι που εχει ο χρονοδιακοπτης στο πλαι.

----------


## mesazon

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση σου.
Στην 1 , 3 επαφη του ρελε θα μπουν φαση ουδετερος απο τον θερμοσιφωνα, Στην Α1 θα δωσω ουδετερο απο τον χρονοδιακοπτη και στην Α2 απο το 2 του χρονοδιακοπτη δηλαδη φαση..
θα ηθελα να ρωτησω, στην επαφη 2 , 4 του ρελε τι θα βαλουμε?
Θα γυρισω ουδετερο μετα τον διπλο διακοπτη και φαση απο την 20Α ασφαλεια? σωστα?

----------


## mesazon

rele-xronodiakoptis gia 8ermosifwno.jpg



Αυτο το σχεδιο εκανα προχειρα, αν εχω καποιο λαθος ας με διορθωσετε..

----------


## vasilllis

> rele-xronodiakoptis gia 8ermosifwno.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτο το σχεδιο εκανα προχειρα, αν εχω καποιο λαθος ας με διορθωσετε..



αυτο ειναι το σωστο.διορθωσε μονο την γραμμη που εχεις για ουδετερο στο χρονικο και στο ρελε ,τα εχεις γεφυρωσει μεταξυ τους αλλα δεν τους εχεις δωσει ουδετερο.
Με αυτο το σχεδιο εχεις υποψη σου οτι  για χειροκινητη λειτουργια του θερμοσιφωνα θα γινεται μονο απο το διακοπτακι του χρονικου.

----------


## mesazon

Δηλαδη απο τον χρονοδιακοπτη και απο το Α2 του ρελε θα παρω και εναν ουδετερο απο την μπαρα ουδετερον αυτο εννοεις;;

----------


## vasilllis

> Δηλαδη απο τον χρονοδιακοπτη και απο το Α2 του ρελε θα παρω και εναν ουδετερο απο την μπαρα ουδετερον αυτο εννοεις;;



ναι.αυτα πρεπει να παρουν ουδετερο.οποτε απο την μπαριτσα του ουδετερου πας στο Ν του χρονικου και στο Α2 του ρελε.

----------


## mesazon

Αν ηθελα να χω και χειροκινητη λειτουργια στο θερμοσιφωνα, εκτος απο το διακοπτακι του χρονοδιακοπτη, τι θα επρεπε να αλλαξω;

----------


## lepouras

> Αν ηθελα να χω και χειροκινητη λειτουργια στο θερμοσιφωνα, εκτος απο το διακοπτακι του χρονοδιακοπτη, τι θα επρεπε να αλλαξω;



πρόσθεσε ένα ραγοδιακοπτη που να γεφυρώνει την 1 και 2 του χρονοδιακόπτη.

----------


## KleKle

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να κάνω κι εγώ μια ερώτηση πάνω στο θέμα. Άμα υπάρχουν 2 θερμοσίφωνες (ηλιακός+boiler), από τους οποίους κάθε φορά θα ανάβει ένας εκ των δύο, πώς μπορούμε να τους συνδέσουμε και τους 2 στον *αρχικό* αυτοματισμό (δηλαδή μόνο με το χρονικό); Επίσης για να εξασφαλίσουμε ότι δε θα ανάψουν (καταλάθως) ταυτόχρονα, χρειάζεται μήπως επιπλέον μία 20αρα ασφάλεια; Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Prezonautis

Εάν θέλεις να δουλέψεις, μια μόνο τον ηλιακό και μια, μόνο το boiler, θα βάλεις πριν τις αναχωρήσεις για τον ηλιακό και το boiler έναν μεταγωγικό διακόπτη http://www.ilmako.gr/product-33814.html
Δηλαδή θα επιλέγεις με τον μεταγωγικό που θέλεις να δόσεις ρεύμα, πριν ενεργοποιήσεις τον αυτοματισμό.

----------


## lepouras

μετά το ρελέ που τροφοδοτεί τον θερμοσίφωνα (στο σχέδιο) μπορείς να βάλεις έναν μεταγωγικό διακόπτη 2Χ40 και να συνδέσεις και τα δύο επάνω και να επιλέγεις ποιο θα τροφοδοτείτε χωρίς να προσθέσεις τίποτα. πχ μπορείς να βάλεις (μιας και όλα τα βάλαμε hager) το SFT240
στο 1-5 θα βάλεις την έξοδο από το ρελε και στο 2-6 πχ ηλιακό και 4-8 πχ μποιλερ. κάτω θα παίρνει το ένα(όταν ενεργοποιείτε ο αυτοματισμός) και πάνω το άλλο. στην μέση τίποτα από τα δύο.


Υ.Γ. με πρόλαβε ο Κίμων  :Biggrin:

----------


## KleKle

Ωραία, να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα... κάποια πιο φθηνή λύση εκτός από hager τουλάχιστον για το χρονικό υπάρχει;

----------


## el greco 1

oxi η ποιο φτηνη ειναι αυτη.

----------


## hackertom

Καλησπέρα παιδιά το έχει κάνει κάποιος να δουλεύει με wifi η εντολή sms καθώς και να είναι αναμμένος για π.χ. 30 λεπτά;

----------


## lepouras

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά το έχει κάνει κάποιος να δουλεύει με wifi η εντολή sms καθώς και να είναι αναμμένος για π.χ. 30 λεπτά;



Θωμά το άλλο που άνοιξες δεν σου έφτανε? 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=87104
εκτός αν νομίζεις ότι θα απαντήσουν άλλα μέλη εδώ.
απλά μετά μην ζητάτε από τους διαχειριστές να τρέχουν να σας μαζέψουν  σε ένα θέμα το σκορποχωρι των απαντήσεων και ερωτήσεων.

----------


## hackertom

> Θωμά το άλλο που άνοιξες δεν σου έφτανε? 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=87104
> εκτός αν νομίζεις ότι θα απαντήσουν άλλα μέλη εδώ.
> απλά μετά μην ζητάτε από τους διαχειριστές να τρέχουν να σας μαζέψουν  σε ένα θέμα το σκορποχωρι των απαντήσεων και ερωτήσεων.



Είσαι πάντα τόσο ευγενικός με τρόπους η έχει τύχει κάτι στην ζωή σου και βγήκες σε forum να μας πεις την εξυπνάδα σου;

----------


## lepouras

όχι.  συνήθως είμαι ποιο σκληρός,. σήμερα με πέτυχες στις καλές μου.

----------


## hackertom

> όχι.  συνήθως είμαι ποιο σκληρός,. σήμερα με πέτυχες στις καλές μου.



Δεκτό. Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## κολας

Πολύ καλή ιδέα αυτό με το χρονικό.Λοιπών πίρα να ρωτίσω για το v-timer που  διαφιμήζουν και πολύ ,και μου λέει 70 μαζί με το ρελέ ισχύος.Μάλλων θα το κάνω με υλικά της αγοράς.Παιδιά εκτός απο το hageriko το γνωστο ez002(36 ευρω) σαν οικονομική λύση τι προτείνετε για χρονικό?Είδα αυτό
https://www.e-revma.gr/viomixaniko-y...koptes/-736486 https://www.e-revma.gr/viomixaniko-y...koptes/-736486  αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο .Α1 και Α2 είναι η τροφοδοσία 220 αλλά την διέγερση για το μπουτόν που την παίρνει?Η μηπως δεν είναι με διέγερση.Αλλιώς πάω σε αυτό  που έχει κανονικά και το σήμα διέγερσης για το μπουτόν https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info...ducts_id=13290.

----------


## picdev

σε ενα κύκλωμα με χρονικό LED ρελέ κτλ, απο που ειναι σωστό να πάρει τροφοδοσία ? δικη του ασφάλεια? υπερβολή? γυαλινη ασφάλεια ράγας ? απο οποιαδήποτε ασφάλεια στο πίνακα ?

----------


## el greco 1

για να προστατεψεις το βοηθιτικο κυκλωμα ρωτας?

----------


## vasilllis

> σε ενα κύκλωμα με χρονικό LED ρελέ κτλ, απο που ειναι σωστό να πάρει τροφοδοσία ? δικη του ασφάλεια? υπερβολή? γυαλινη ασφάλεια ράγας ? απο οποιαδήποτε ασφάλεια στο πίνακα ?



Aν εχεις χωρο βαλε μια 2Α.Αν δεν εχεις παρε απο μια 10Α.

----------


## picdev

ξεχασα να πω οτι ειναι για θερμοσίφωνα

----------


## vasilllis

> ξεχασα να πω οτι ειναι για θερμοσίφωνα



για ότι και να είναι θα πάρεις από μια διπλανή ασφαλεια.

----------

